# Lyft pax are mostly "sistas"



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

First off I'm a brotha....but has anyone else notice that lyft pax are %80-%90 "sistas" and we all know "sistas" are the hardest on the star rating.....which is why I sit at 4.7 with lyft opposed to 4.85 on the more diverse uber....


----------



## Bernice Jenkins (Dec 4, 2016)

NC252 said:


> First off I'm a brotha....but has anyone else notice that lyft pax are %80-%90 "sistas" and we all know "sistas" are the hardest on the star rating.....which is why I sit at 4.7 with lyft opposed to 4.85 on the more diverse uber...


Or maybe they can sense your internal racism and you express it without even knowing it. And since you seem to like stereotyping, maybe the stereotypes one could make towards a "brotha" would then apply to you hence your lower rating


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Bernice Jenkins said:


> Or maybe they can sense your internal racism and you express it without even knowing it. And since you seem to like stereotyping, maybe the stereotypes one could make towards a "brotha" would then apply to you hence your lower rating


Nope....a lot of young black women dislike black guys who aren't thugs....so giving my non thug self 5* is like saying they like me.....and they would dare do that....


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Lyft's rating system is discriminatory and flawed. Beyond that, I wouldn't give this POS company any additional thought.


----------



## Bernice Jenkins (Dec 4, 2016)

NC252 said:


> Nope....a lot of young black women dislike black guys who aren't thugs....so giving my non thug self 5* is like saying they like me.....and they would dare do that....


LMAO oh the arrogance which i knew was coming. A lot of black guys think they are just all that especially when they claim to be above being a "thug" in appearance. Its always an excuse why women don't like them rather then just facing the truth they are tragic, have a shitty attitude, and stereotype women but will be the first to complain when they are judged and stereotyped.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Bernice Jenkins said:


> LMAO oh the arrogance which i knew was coming. A lot of black guys think they are just all that especially when they claim to be above being a "thug" in appearance. Its always an excuse why women don't like them rather then just facing the truth they are tragic, have a shitty attitude, and stereotype women but will be the first to complain when they are judged and stereotyped.


Get over your pathetic self......I know I'm a great catch and I have a beatiful lovely lady at home....my lady is mixed but I get hit on by beautiful white women all the time....fools like you have bs to say about the thugs as well as the educated sucessful black guys....you are just what remains of jim crow era bigot, you would have been right there at them lunch counters poring milk on innocent blacks for sitting down....go back to your hole now....


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Im white eurotrash.... Sistas be good to me tho somehow

Lyft rating 4.8-4.9, uber 4.66

Now white people, they hate me. Lol.



NC252 said:


> First off I'm a brotha....but has anyone else notice that lyft pax are %80-%90 "sistas" and we all know "sistas" are the hardest on the star rating.....which is why I sit at 4.7 with lyft opposed to 4.85 on the more diverse uber....


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Im white eurotrash.... Sistas be good to me tho somehow
> 
> Lyft rating 4.8-4.9, uber 4.66
> 
> Now white people, they hate me. Lol.


That seems to be the trend....whites don't like whites and blacks defiantly don't like blacks ....I guess its a self hate kinda thing.....


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Me: Lyft 4.9, Uber 4.77


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

Uber 4.88 (and that just took a hit). Lyft 4.55. 

I think this is mainly because I spent a few weeks doing morning commutes on Lyft.

Best feedback: Listened to classical music without asking me if it was ok.


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

Also, I did notice a blacker clientele with Lyft. Always wondered why.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

VegasR said:


> Also, I did notice a blacker clientele with Lyft. Always wondered why.


People say its my imagination....but literally have 15 out of 15 black females as clients everyday....last night it was surging %600 in uptown at 2am but lyft kept trying to send me outside the surge area to pick up "Lakesha".....wtf.....this racism crap is really getting tiresome....


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

Well, I'm white and still my Lyft pax were blacker. But never close to 15/15.

I remember another black driver on here saying he was constantly matched to other blacks, or sent on long trips to black neighborhoods.

Maybe get the lyft picture retaken looking like this:


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

They don't discriminate. I'm whiter than Casper and I get pings to and from the blackest neighborhoods all the time.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm a old white guy, since lyft started back up in KC Kansas, over half my riders are women of color. They be some of the best riders so far, they don't keep me waiting, they are polite, a few have tipped me thru the app, and they say that they don't do uber anymore, something about their debit cards not working, may be EBT's as the area is a poorer area. I try to treat everyone with respect, only people of color I've had issues with were younger males. The area I focus on has good bus service, so I don't get a lot of short trips, but the ones I do get are usually +15 $ or more. Only time had any issues was from white women, fake service dogs, and drunk college students. My ratings on fuber 4.9, lyft 5.0 ( only 63 rides )


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

VegasR said:


> Well, I'm white and still my Lyft pax were blacker. But never close to 15/15.
> 
> I remember another black driver on here saying he was constantly matched to other blacks, or sent on long trips to black neighborhoods.
> 
> Maybe get the lyft picture retaken looking like this:


Lol


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Yeah lyft pax are more diverse, girlier, and geekier

Uber pax are more bro

Uber pax also pushier and try to request drive thru or drag food in car about 20x more often.


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

NC252 said:


> First off I'm a brotha....but has anyone else notice that lyft pax are %80-%90 "sistas" and we all know "sistas" are the hardest on the star rating.....which is why I sit at 4.7 with lyft opposed to 4.85 on the more diverse uber...


I noticed the same thing.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

Odd. It's usually my Uber clientele in the ATX 'burbs who are black, south Asian or Middle Eastern. My Lyft clientele is overwhelmingly white and Hispanic. My ratings are pretty close on both services,too.

What time of day do most of you get your drive-thru demanding pax? I actually don't get many of those and suspect that their schedules and mine simply don't match up often.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

NC252 said:


> First off I'm a brotha....but has anyone else notice that lyft pax are %80-%90 "sistas" and we all know "sistas" are the hardest on the star rating.....which is why I sit at 4.7 with lyft opposed to 4.85 on the more diverse uber....


Glad you, a brotha, said that. I'm a white guy and mine has fallen to less than 4.7 again this year as well. It was 4.9 New year and it appears that the "sistas" are the ones. Last year it was near deactive level. It took a while but I think most 3*ed cause I have never seem them again and I get a lot of repeat pax.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Sgt_PaxHauler said:


> What time of day do most of you get your drive-thru demanding pax? I actually don't get many of those and suspect that their schedules and mine simply don't match up often.


Non-select Fuber paxholes and Lyft New* customers almost ALWAYS ask about drivethru.... even people headed to stations in the morning.

Heck, even when the rest of their friends vote them down before you can speak up, whenever it's uberXL or surged up uberX and they aren't headed to/from dinner ---- someone will invariably start whining for it...

Even paxholes with seemingly respectable and decidedly non-newbie ratings like 4.88 or 4.91

It's like fuber paxholes think if a ride exceeds a certain price OR surge rate, they GOTTA ask for amenities perks and freebies to justify the price hike....even when they don't really want em anyway.

As to Lyft....new trend is entering it as a "stop" (waypoint-like middle destination) because they believe that forces the issue. Some of the savvier ones even manage to add it in POST-pickup, so it doesn't show on arrival. OR actually Google up the street address so it doesn't show as a business name....

I guess a whole lotta Lyft drivers do as I do and cancel ANY unfamiliar multi-stop rides on arrival, unless it's a super-lucrative rate/destination


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Glad you, a brotha, said that. I'm a white guy and mine has fallen to less than 4.7 again this year as well. It was 4.9 New year and it appears that the "sistas" are the ones. Last year it was near deactive level. It took a while but I think most 3*ed cause I have never seem them again and I get a lot of repeat pax.


Yeah darn thing fluctuates... got knocked down 4.9 (rounded up) >4.7 (rounded down, presumably) in the space of a weekend.

Stupid drivethru requesters.

Heck even accommodating them cannot save you, since they know that you know that they hate us ALL. And we respond in kind..... they're used to getting rejected, sneered at, or just quietly hated on.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Walmart receipt stamped 23:15 today lol:

Ozium
Rusto PeelCoat (plastidip knockoff)
Tire shine
Microfiber towels
Meguiars WashAnywhere spray detailer
Conservative grey poloshirt



....gotta hate it when you temporary have to keep an eye on your ratings :-/


----------



## Koffee (Sep 2, 2016)

NC252 said:


> has anyone else notice that lyft pax are %80-%90 "sistas"


 Yes.. I'm actually surprised when I get a Lyft ping and its a white person.


NC252 said:


> we all know "sistas" are the hardest on the star rating


 I maintain a 4.9 on both platforms, and I'm white.

I just treat each person with respect. I thank them at end of ride, and move on.

Koffee


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Koffee said:


> Yes.. I'm actually surprised when I get a Lyft ping and its a white person.
> I maintain a 4.9 on both platforms, and I'm white.
> 
> I just treat each person with respect. I thank them at end of ride, and move on.
> ...


Well I have a ugly profile


Koffee said:


> Yes.. I'm actually surprised when I get a Lyft ping and its a white person.
> I maintain a 4.9 on both platforms, and I'm white.
> 
> I just treat each person with respect. I thank them at end of ride, and move on.
> ...


Well to be honest I took a ugly profile pic....I have tried with no luck to submit a better pic....maybe that has something to do with it..... Women are judgemental like that....


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Sgt_PaxHauler said:


> Odd. It's usually my Uber clientele in the ATX 'burbs who are black, south Asian or Middle Eastern. My Lyft clientele is overwhelmingly white and Hispanic. My ratings are pretty close on both services,too.
> 
> What time of day do most of you get your drive-thru demanding pax? I actually don't get many of those and suspect that their schedules and mine simply don't match up often.


Most of my drive-thru pax strike between midnight and 3 AM.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Most of my drive-thru pax strike between midnight and 3 AM.


I don't do stops or drive thru unless it's slow or a long run. I offer pax the option of paying me to stop if it's busy and if it's within a half hour of closing time on fri or sat they're beat.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Uber has a smaller radius, upfront price gouging & drivers avoid the hood like the plague.

On Lyft, I can get requests from 30 minutes/20 miles away. Mix in pdb @ 90.00001% yeah..... FML


----------



## doorman1 (Oct 27, 2016)

VegasR said:


> Well, I'm white and still my Lyft pax were blacker. But never close to 15/15.
> 
> I remember another black driver on here saying he was constantly matched to other blacks, or sent on long trips to black neighborhoods.
> 
> Maybe get the lyft picture retaken looking like this:


I want that Outfit!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

NC252 said:


> Nope....a lot of young black women dislike black guys who aren't thugs....so giving my non thug self 5* is like saying they like me.....and they would dare do that....


That just can not be true.


----------



## Drivingforprofit (Jan 14, 2017)

What an ignorant topic. The only color that really matters is ......?


----------



## rohit_cs (Jan 17, 2017)

NC252 said:


> First off I'm a brotha....but has anyone else notice that lyft pax are %80-%90 "sistas" and we all know "sistas" are the hardest on the star rating.....which is why I sit at 4.7 with lyft opposed to 4.85 on the more diverse uber....


From your previous posts I will bet my next paycheck you are not a brotha. Only non blacks put terms like "hood" and "sista" in quotes. Good thing you have the internet to hide behind. Troll.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

rohit_cs said:


> From your previous posts I will bet my next paycheck you are not a brotha. Only non blacks put terms like "hood" and "sista" in quotes. Good thing you have the internet to hide behind. Troll.


OK Sherlock don't quit your day job....


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Ain't nobody on here got no "job".


----------



## vbouie (Feb 24, 2017)

ROFL!!! My husband and I always say, "You can't write this stuff!"


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Ain't nobody on here got no "job".


QFT


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

NC252 said:


> First off I'm a brotha....but has anyone else notice that lyft pax are %80-%90 "sistas" and we all know "sistas" are the hardest on the star rating.....which is why I sit at 4.7 with lyft opposed to 4.85 on the more diverse uber....


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Don't worry. Us Asians drivers get all the hate from all parties.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Now white people, they hate me. Lol.


Is your greeting, "Git cho skinny honky ass in duh vee-huckle"? Might need to change that.


----------



## Orange president (Mar 25, 2017)

Add the fat and ugly ones that go home alone to the list.


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

Orange president said:


> Add the fat and ugly ones that go home alone to the list.


I noticed they are kinda unhappy at night.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

Lyft just came to my area and it does seem that the majority of my Lyft passengers are the poorest of the poor compared to Uber and I don't understand that. Lyft is slightly cheaper than Uber so maybe I could see a small shift in demographics but not understanding the tremendous difference. Ratings are harder on Lyft and I do the same things I would on Uber. Have a 4.95 on Uber and a 4.9 on Lyft and only have 65 rides with Lyft so far. Very slow demand here but some don't realize Lyft is here yet. But my rating on Lyft keeps going down but my rating on Uber keeps going up. 

Was very much pulling for Lyft because of the the a-hole Travis but it might not catch on here like Uber.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

I definitely notice that black women predominantly use Lyft and not Uber. I ask them all of the time why they choose Lyft and it is always the same answer "because Lyft is cheaper". I know that a lot of black women work minimum wage jobs and are often supporting kids on their own but one thing they could do is offer a tip to their driver. Even a dollar would be a token of appreciation. I polled about 20 drivers in our group recently and the two biggest reasons they avoid black women as passengers is that they never ever ever tip. One black woman was honest enough to tell me that the reason she doesn't tip is that she is saving up to buy her hair weave and that white boys like me don't realize how much that costs.


Hispanic women who are often even more economically disadvantaged than black women do tip us. Not much, but when when an Hispanic women has washed floors and folded laundry all day long and I bring her safely home tired and exhausted and she gives me a crumpled dollar or two from her tip jar I thank her and respect that gesture.


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

Drivingforprofit said:


> What an ignorant topic. The only color that really matters is ......?


GREEN!!! And everybody's money spends just the same. Be cheerful and fake it if you aren't, do the job right, and everybody parts ways at the end of the ride happy.

DC has a fairly even mix of white, black, Asian, & Hispanic young adults, and every single one of them are hustling in their own way to make it in a very expensive city. Just the same as you are by driving uberX & Lyft for those extra greenbacks.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

'Murica! Yeeeeeeee hawwwww!


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

NC252 said:


> Nope....a lot of young black women dislike black guys who aren't thugs....so giving my non thug self 5* is like saying they like me.....and they would dare do that....




First, allow me to commend you for your candor. I've worked the Charlotte area, and have witnessed firsthand how some of the local black women troll for guys on weekends with their Lyft app. Since I'm a white dude, they summarily cancel as soon as they see my mugg.

I could say it's probably helped my rating, and my Lyft rating is excellent, but my Uber rating has taken a massive beatdown from 20 something millenial white party people.

The moral here is that humanity is demented and wicked, no matter the demographic. They all want to beat your rating down if you don't appeal to their shallow sensibilities, unfortunately.



NC252 said:


> Nope....a lot of young black women dislike black guys who aren't thugs....so giving my non thug self 5* is like saying they like me.....and they would dare do that....


I don't doubt what you're saying, but it's a real issue because the whole thug culture was created to trick and trap people into an attitude and mentality that only leads to failure in life.

They do this to other demographics, too, such as the white slacker, video-gamer/peter pan thing with young white males.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Lol!


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> First, allow me to commend you for your candor. I've worked the Charlotte area, and have witnessed firsthand how some of the local black women troll for guys on weekends with their Lyft app. Since I'm a white dude, they summarily cancel as soon as they see my mugg.
> 
> I could say it's probably helped my rating, and my Lyft rating is excellent, but my Uber rating has taken a massive beatdown from 20 something millenial white party people.
> 
> ...


I totally agree


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

NC252 said:


> First off I'm a brotha....but has anyone else notice that lyft pax are %80-%90 "sistas" and we all know "sistas" are the hardest on the star rating.....which is why I sit at 4.7 with lyft opposed to 4.85 on the more diverse uber....


Gave 2 rides to sistas in the hood yesterday on lyft. Lost 5 points and got a fictitious complaint about my driving. Probably scamming for free shit. Prime time in my local hood just got that much higher


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I picked up a black woman & ten year old daughter from a church in let's say a really bad bad scum part of town. I had my $34,000 AWD beautiful Taurus I picked her up in. The second she got in, where's your logo's....where's your logo's....I said ma'am there's no regulation that said I have to display them, only picking up at airports and I do display then.....she gave a one star for no reason except no lyfy sticker.... lyft kept sending me stuff about updating my sticker for car that was just inspected three months prior... .lol....I guess when she rated me low she said stickers not on car meaning lyft/uber stickers, not inspection......worst ride I ever did for four dollars....that ghetto trash church will never ever see me again.....it was like she wanted to impress her friends from church with a lyft ride and was mad I didn't display it...... Almost like, look at me I have a credit card and can afford a four dollar trip ....lol


----------



## AgentSmith (Aug 27, 2017)

NC252 said:


> First off I'm a brotha....but has anyone else notice that lyft pax are %80-%90 "sistas" and we all know "sistas" are the hardest on the star rating.....which is why I sit at 4.7 with lyft opposed to 4.85 on the more diverse uber....


I had a Lyft insider ( works there in some capacity), and asked him what the ratio of men vs women in terms of ridership. He said %63 are women. In the Bay Area it seems more like %70. 
On a side note he tipped zero dollars and 0 cents.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I picked up a black woman & ten year old daughter from a church in let's say a really bad bad scum part of town. I had my $34,000 AWD beautiful Taurus I picked her up in. The second she got in, where's your logo's....where's your logo's....I said ma'am there's no regulation that said I have to display them, only picking up at airports and I do display then.....she gave a one star for no reason except no lyfy sticker.... lyft kept sending me stuff about updating my sticker for car that was just inspected three months prior... .lol....I guess when she rated me low she said stickers not on car meaning lyft/uber stickers, not inspection......worst ride I ever did for four dollars....that ghetto trash church will never ever see me again.....it was like she wanted to impress her friends from church with a lyft ride and was mad I didn't display it...... Almost like, look at me I have a credit card and can afford a four dollar trip ....lol


 Like you are trying to impress people here with your '$34,000 beautiful AWD Taurus'....that you use to drive for Lyft and pick up people in the ghetto at church. LOL.


----------



## A U canes (Sep 2, 2017)

This is really true. 2 month ago had a 4.6 rating 500 trips in lift . Stop giving ride to sistas boom rating 4.92. Uber more than 1500 trips 4.94 only three star rating you know was a sista.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

It's rude and disrespectful not to display your trade dress. She was right to 1* you. A mom with child is understandably going to be more careful not to hop in the wrong vehicle.

Do you have a front license plate on your vehicle? Is your trade dress showing?

These things make it easier to identify your car and that helps to put the passenger at ease. 

Pax only have two ways to know your car is the car they are expecting. You're making it more difficult for pax to identify you and there is *no* valid reason not to display trade dress at least when picking up.

Is there a reason other than being too lazy that you dont display it for every trip? I used to do the same thing back when I started and probably because was too ashamed to be an lowly Uber driver to leave it displayed in between trips.. I made sure to display it at airport or somewhere with alot of cars around
But really nobody cares if you are or arent a driver, except your pax who like to know that you are their driver..


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

Please don'f forget that if we are not required to put signage up, then I just wait until I get to the pickup location and then put the lyft sticker on the window. There could potentially be a huge liability issue if you're in accident that was your fault and let's say the APP was off. Your personal insurance will drop you so I don't want any thing on or in the car that has Uber and/or Lyfts name on it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

NC252 said:


> First off I'm a brotha....but has anyone else notice that lyft pax are %80-%90 "sistas"


Perhaps this is the case in North Carolina, but I have not noticed that in the Capital of Your Nation or its suburbs. Of course, over almost two years I have done only a little over one-hundred Lyft trips.



VegasR said:


> Also, I did notice a blacker clientele with Lyft.


In the Capital of Your Nation, they run across the Demographic Board.



Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> One black woman was honest enough to tell me that the reason she doesn't tip is that she is saving up to buy her hair weave and that white boys like me don't realize how much that costs.


Those of use white boys who have dated black women are well aware of what it costs. Some of us have put up the money to have it done, either at their request or we were aware that they wanted it and offered to pay.

Funny, there was one black woman that I dated who did not get a weave, but did have her hair colored and had something else done to it just before we started to date. She told me that she thought that if she made her hair look more like a white woman's that I would become interested. I had to tell her that: A) if she thought that she was the first black woman that I had dated, I was going to have to disappoint her and B) the reason that I had not been interested previously was that I was not aware that she was interested. Our disagreement on many issues of the time was one factor in my lack of awareness of her interest.



jgiun1 said:


> look at me I have a credit card and can afford a four dollar trip ....


!



AgentSmith said:


> I had a Lyft insider On a side note he tipped zero dollars and 0 cents.


Perhaps Lyft pays its employees as crappily (is there such an adverb?) as it pays its drivers. Perhaps they are not even employees, but are "independent contractors" who receive crummy renumeration.



beezlewaxin said:


> A mom with child is understandably going to be more careful not to hop in the wrong vehicle.


You know, there is a parallel situation in the Capital of Your Nation. For years, the grocery stores in the "underserved neighbourhoods" (that is the PC term for it, here, at least, these days) had what they called "courtesy drivers". These were mostly older, retired men, who used their private cars to schlepp people from the grocery stores to their homes for a negotiated rate. Back in the day, it was mostly station waggons, but, as those body types started to disappear, the body types now run across the board. They had their own Code of Conduct among themselves.

Back then, there were numerous insurance and regulatory concerns, but because these "courtesy drivers" provided a needed service, the politicians, regulators and even the grocery store managements chose not to bother with it. The cabs were not working those neighbourhoods, and the customers had to have some way of getting home before their ice cream melted.

There is this grocery store in the Capital of Your Nation that sits between an upper middle class, lower upper class neighbourhood and a rather rough neighbourhood. I live close to it. Often, I would shop there before going home. More than once, people standing on the sidewalk next to said grocery store saw my parking my cab. Perhaps they did not see the fifty OFF DUTY signs, as it was not exactly that close to them. These people used to ask me if I could carry them. The majority of those requestors were women with small children. If they volunteered a destination, and, it was close, I used to tell them that I would be while shopping, thus, they might want to try to find another ride, but, if they were still there when I came out of the store, I would drive them. More than once, the lady and her children were still there. More than one of them explained to me that she wanted a driver who had a licence to do this, thus he had insurance to do it, in case she or her children got hurt in a collision. In fact, I got into it with more than one discourteous "Courtesy Driver" over hauling those customers.

I spoke with several regulators about this subject. All of them told me that since the cab or limousine drivers were not complaining about the phenomenon, they were not going to do anything about it. There was one Commissioner who did complain about it from time to time, but even he admitted that there were more pressing concerns and that those grocery stores were not being covered by the cab drivers.

Funny, too, before they rebuilt the place, there was a grocery store in a well-to-do neighbourhood that did not have these "courtesy drivers", but did have a small group of cab drivers that regullarly worked it. They were mostly retired guys who drove in the afternoons for a few hours daily for something to do and to pay for their lottery numbers, a six pack and a sandwich.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Non-select Fuber paxholes and Lyft New* customers almost ALWAYS ask about drivethru.... even people headed to stations in the morning.
> 
> Heck, even when the rest of their friends vote them down before you can speak up, whenever it's uberXL or surged up uberX and they aren't headed to/from dinner ---- someone will invariably start whining for it...
> 
> ...


Freebies..asking for them. My response is to laugh t the customer and ask for my freebie tip.



rickasmith98 said:


> Lyft just came to my area and it does seem that the majority of my Lyft passengers are the poorest of the poor compared to Uber and I don't understand that. Lyft is slightly cheaper than Uber so maybe I could see a small shift in demographics but not understanding the tremendous difference. Ratings are harder on Lyft and I do the same things I would on Uber. Have a 4.95 on Uber and a 4.9 on Lyft and only have 65 rides with Lyft so far. Very slow demand here but some don't realize Lyft is here yet. But my rating on Lyft keeps going down but my rating on Uber keeps going up.
> 
> Was very much pulling for Lyft because of the the a-hole Travis but it might not catch on here like Uber.


You should be selling your Uber riders on Lyft. I remember the days when you could get $20 for a new passenger.


----------



## Gerardoac1 (May 25, 2016)

Sounds about white


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

If I work in the hood on Lyft or Uber, I get a lot of black women on both.

If I work downtown, I get all kinds. I took note of DollarStoreChauffeur 's comment about trolling for dates and thought about it. I noticed a lot more black women on Lyft start talking trash to me as soon as they get in. They're usually over 30 the ones who do it. I had even one get in and right away asked me if she could touch my hair. She later admitted to me she saw my pic and saw my hair and hoped I wouldn't cancel. I'm a young white guy with a full head of thick hair below my shoulders. She invited me in when we got to her destination. If they ask me to touch my hair, usually they invite me in.

It's happened a couple of times on Lyft where they "changed my mind, just go to the CVS and wait for me and bring me back ". When we got back, I got invited in. I thought she might have been trolling for a date.

I don't know what it is, but a couple of these older black women told me they had a weakness for young white guys with long hair but usually didn't say anything because they didn't think white guys were interested.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

No one's stroked my hair!


----------

